# Electrolysis at work



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

2" water main with steel hangers on bare copper.
Never a good turn out for copper, steel always win.
Anyone else got some good electrolysis pics
I see it all the time on HWTs


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Where are your pics ???


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

TraTech said:


> 2" water main with steel hangers on bare copper.
> Never a good turn out for copper, steel always win.
> Anyone else got some good electrolysis pics
> I see it all the time on HWTs


Forgot the pic


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll post some when I clean the scrap out of my truck. 10 yr old building 1 1/4 soft loop. All of it looks like crap.


----------

